# Can you use a VODAFONE phone with TESCO MOBILE



## Afterflood (30 Sep 2009)

Hello all,

I am tempted by TESCO MOBILE. They look like very good value.

I dont like the look of their phones though (esp the Playboy one!!).

Can I buy a pay as you go phone from VODAFONE and then put the TESCO sim in it?

If anyone could let me know if this is possible and easy to do I would appreciate.

Thnak you.


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Sep 2009)

You could, but you would need to have the phone unlocked from Vodafone.  There are various ways of doing this: various websites will provide an unlock code (sometimes for free, more often for a fee); you can pay Vodafone an unlock fee; stay with Vodafone for a specified period of time and have it unlocked for free.  It might be worth talking to Vodafone first to find out how quickly and cheaply you can have the handset unlocked.


----------



## pauly (12 Nov 2009)

Vodafone won't unlock a phone for you if you pay a fee but they will if you've spent a certain amount on credit fot the time you have been using the handset. Not sure what spend is required.


----------

